# NABU: Steuergeld statt Kormoran-Abschuss



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2021)

Darf man vom Nabu auch was erwarten? Vielleicht das Verschwinden? Eventuell die Beschäftigung von Jemand , den man sich vorher aus den "Gelben Seiten" gesucht hat oder so.  Wenn wir schon von Erwartungshaltung reden;-)) nur so Gedanken, sind noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wenig Verständnis zeigt der NABU für die weitere Möglichkeit der Vergrämungsabschüsse. Laut der Organisation dürfe man von Fischereibetrieben erwarten, dass sie andere Maßnahmen zur Schadensvorbeugung treffen.



Mein Vorschlag für eine andere Maßnahme wären ja Vergrämungsabschüsse beim NABU.


----------



## crisis (19. Oktober 2021)

Hier wird nur darüber geschrieben, dass Schäden von Fischereibetrieben kompensiert werden sollen. Vereine gehen dann wohl leer aus. Interessant wird, wie man die Verluste so eindeutig belegen kann, dass auch Geld fließt. Wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich 'erfolgreich' wie die Kompensation von durch Wölfe gerissene Nutztiere.


----------



## rippi (19. Oktober 2021)

Das Problem ist das es nur um Fischer und Aquakulturen geht, verdammte Kapitalisten in der Regierung und dem Nabu! Was zählt ist ja wohl der Erhalt von aquatischer Biodiversität in europäischen Gewässern und nicht irgendwelche Spacken, die mit Fischen Geld verdienen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Davon einmal ab zahlt unsere Gesellschaft doch generell stets die Zeche, wenn bestimmte Gruppierungen etwas vehement für sich fordern.
So gesehen macht der Kormoran den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2021)

Oh weija. Sprich Vereine und Privatpächter schauen doof in die Röhre. Problem ist wenn die schon was diesen bleibt immer irgendwas davon kleben - ob sinnvoll oder nicht ist da egal


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Oktober 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was zählt ist ja wohl der Erhalt von aquatischer Biodiversität in europäischen Gewässern


Laut NABU   fressen de Vögel in Naturgewässern nur "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende" Fische.  Selbst wenn das so wäre, scheinen die  Schäden fürs Ökosystem für die Vogelfans da keine Rolle zu spielen. 

Dass Fischzüchter eigentlich kein Vogelfutter produzieren, sondern u.a. auch Besatzfische für kormorangeschädigte Angelgewässer, dürfte den NABU auch nicht stören.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Oktober 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Laut NABU   fressen de Vögel in Naturgewässern nur "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende" Fische.  Selbst wenn das so wäre, scheinen die  Schäden fürs Ökosystem für die Vogelfans da keine Rolle zu spielen.


Das sollen die mal den Äschen erzählen, die in manchen, vom Kormoran heimgesuchten Gewässer fast ausgerottet sind.

Die Äsche ist in sofern zwar wirtschaftlich unbedeutend, an , soweit ich weiß, niemand eine Äschenzucht betreibt, zumindest nicht um damit irgendwelche Gewinne zu erzielen.


----------



## Waidbruder (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Äsche war 2011 der Fisch des Jahres und ist es aktuell in Österreich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Laut NABU fressen de Vögel in Naturgewässern nur "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende" Fische.



Daran sieht man die Borniertheit der NABU Leute.
Aale, Äschen, Forellen usw usf. sind doch wichtig für ihre(eher artenarmen) Ökosysteme und deshalb schützenswert und nicht weil sie evtl. "wirtschaftlich bedeutend" sein könnten.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2021)

ja schlimm Vereine Privatpersonen gehen leer aus- ja und ?
Selbst wenn die Kohle bekommen - hängt man dann den Hunni in den Bach und schreibt drauf "Äsche" ?
Wie kommt der gefressene Fisch wieder ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Oktober 2021)

Tut mir leid,aber bei dem Thema" Kormoran" bin ich raus.......................
Da gibt es nur unnötig,Blutdruck ohne Ende................


----------



## thanatos (19. Oktober 2021)

*J*a der Kormoran ist ein schöner Vogel und als Jugendlicher habe ich mich beim campen und angeln in McPom

gefreut mal welche beobachten zu können , schön ist er immer noch aber leider durch den krankhaften
Schutz zur Plage geworden Schäden nicht nur bei den Fischen man sollte auch ihre totgeschissenen 
Reviere beachten - wenn der NABU für die Schäden aufkommen würde wäre es nicht mal akzeptabel
aber das die Allgemeinheit für ihre Macke auf kommen soll empfinde ich schon als Unverschämtheit .
Kein vernünftiger Mensch fordert eine Ausrottung aber eine sinnvolle Bestandsregulierung 
wäre da wohl angebracht .


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> ereine gehen dann wohl leer aus.


ja natürlich, hast Du etwas Anderes erwartet?


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Oh weija. Sprich Vereine und Privatpächter schauen doof in die Röhre


Nicht nur die, alle freien Gewässer die nicht kommerziell bewirtschaftet werden sind dann Verlierer , vor Allem aus ökologischer Sicht.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2021)

Mir geht gar nicht innen Kopf das dieser Vogeln noch geschützt ist. 
ZZ fallen sie bei uns wieder ein. 
zig 1000e
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn man den Star auch noch auf die Rote Liste setzt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Oktober 2021)

Mal ein pragmatischer , subjektiver Ansatz von mir - vllt. naiv aber was soll´s?

Als Angelverein würde ich "Edelfische" besetzen, die zu groß für die Vögel sind - also fangfähige ab ca. 1Kilo + .

Nach Besatzaktionen mit bspw. Weißfisch würde ich per Arbeitsdienst Vergrämen lassen , bis die Vögel gerafft haben, dass an dem Gewässer eine

unbehelligte Jagd nicht möglich ist.

Ansonsten: wenn man als Verein 4 Zentner "Portionsforellen" setzt , ist man doch selber Schuld...

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Als Angelverein würde ich "Edelfische" besetzen, die zu groß für die Vögel sind - also fangfähige ab ca. 1Kilo + .


wenn ihr euch so etwas leisten könnt.


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Selbst vor den großen Fischen machen die nicht halt. Auch wenn die Fische "nur" verletzt werden.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mal ein pragmatischer , subjektiver Ansatz von mir - vllt. naiv aber was soll´s?
> 
> Als Angelverein würde ich "Edelfische" besetzen, die zu groß für die Vögel sind - also fangfähige ab ca. 1Kilo + .
> 
> ...


wenn Du mal gesehen hast , wie ein Kormorn einen Aal runter würgt , in einer Größe von der du träumst, läst Du soche Spielereien ganz schnell , wird teuer und das Federvieh fett.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Das Problem scheinen mir die Dummheit und auch die Maßlosigkeit zu sein. So dumm und maßlos wie Kormoran & Co. früher sicherlich dezimiert wurden,
so dumm und maßlos gehen heute auch deren selbsternannten Schützer vom NABU und Konsorten vor. Sie alle haben nichts gelernt aus der Vergangenheit.
_Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel! _


----------



## rippi (19. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Als Angelverein würde ich "Edelfische" besetzen, die zu groß für die Vögel sind - also fangfähige ab ca. 1Kilo + .
> 
> Nach Besatzaktionen mit bspw. Weißfisch würde ich per Arbeitsdienst Vergrämen lassen , bis die Vögel gerafft haben, dass an dem Gewässer eine unbehelligte Jagd nicht möglich ist.


1 kg ist nichts so viel, der zieht sich auch problemlos größere Fische rein. Vergiss nicht, das ein ausgewachsener Kormoran auch 500-1500 g pro Tag fressen muss. Ich habe mal gesehen, wie einer eine schätzungsweise 40-50 cm lange Brasse weghauen hat. Sah witzig aus, der Hals war zeitweise so breit, wie der Vogel selbst, wie ne Kobra.

Und wie lange sollen die Arbeitsdienste dauern? 3 Wochen lang durchgehend bei Tag und Nacht?


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Oktober 2021)

Dann wird es bei vielen nicht anders werden,als bei uns am Plöner See. Aale nur noch selten,was an Aal noch da ist,
nur noch große,die vom Kormoran -Schnabel nicht gehalten werden können. Barsche ,alles futsch,da braucht man gar nicht
mehr drauf angeln.Die großen Rotaugen -Schwärme alles weg. Einige Inseln für alle Zeiten vom Kot der Vögel verätzt ,
da wächst nie wieder was. Die kleinen Gras -Hechte in den Kraut -Zonen,werden weg gefressen,das heißt in den nächsten Jahren,
kommt da auch nicht mehr viel nach.Die Binnen-Stint-Schwärme sind auch völlig aufgemischt worden..Also man kann sagen,der ganze See
ist völlig im Arsch,..........................ich habe fertig !    









						Fischerei & Räucherei - Der Kormoran
					

Fischerei & Räucherei, Ascheberg (Holstein)




					www.fischereilasner.de


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nach Besatzaktionen mit bspw. Weißfisch würde ich per Arbeitsdienst Vergrämen lassen , bis die Vögel gerafft haben, dass an dem Gewässer eine
> 
> unbehelligte Jagd nicht möglich ist.


Hallo,

wir (Verein) haben etwa 60 Kilometer Gewässerstrecken dazu noch zwei Baggerseen (30 und 2 Hektar), da käme man nicht nach mit dem Vergrämen. Noch dazu wären die Arbeitsdienste für deren normale Tätigkeiten kaum mehr durchführbar oder man müsste die Abeitsdienstleistung von derzeit 8 auf deutlich mehr Stunden erhöhen.
Aber bei uns in Bayern dürfen die Vögel ja relativ großzügig geschossen werden, nur ist es nicht einfach da die Jäger zu begeistern. Ein paar sind da schon rührig aber nicht überall. Außerdem sind die Vögel raffiniert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Oktober 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das sollen die mal den Äschen erzählen, die in manchen, vom Kormoran heimgesuchten Gewässer fast ausgerottet sind.
> 
> Die Äsche ist in sofern zwar wirtschaftlich unbedeutend, an , soweit ich weiß, niemand eine Äschenzucht betreibt, zumindest nicht um damit irgendwelche Gewinne zu erzielen.


Servus,
die Nachzucht von Äschen nimmt sogar zu, eben weil man damit heute Geld verdienen kann.
 Der negative Einfluss des Kormorans auf Äschenbestände rührt daher, daß Äschen als Vögel der Binnengewässer in ihrer Entwicklungsgeschichte nie etwas mit Kormoranen zu tun hatten und deshalb keine Verteidigungsstrategie gegen die Viecher haben. Dazu kommt, das die Bestände wegen schlechter Umweltbedingungen nicht mehr die Dichte früherer Zeiten erreichen.

Eine Sache noch: der Nabu oder andere Umwelt- oder Tierschutzverbände spielen einfach mit unserer altertümlichen Gesetzgebung. Aus deren (dogmatischer) Sicht ist das verständlich und clever. In Deutschland gibt es wenig Spielräume zwischen Vollschutz und Ausrottung, das war schon immer so. Nur mal ein Beispiel, Krähen wurden früher hart bejagt weil sie als Schädling galten. Krähen gehören skurrilerweise aber zur Ordnung der Singvögel , deshalb wurden sie aus dem Jagdrecht entfernt weil ja alle Singvögel Vollschutz genießen sollen. Und was raus ist ausm Jagdrecht, bleibt auch draußen, mir fällt kein Beispiel ein wo man mal den umgekehrten Weg gegangen wäre. Deshalb geht Krähenjagd nur als Jagdschutzberechtigter, heisst als normaler Begehungsscheininhaber keine Jagd auf Krähe, Eichelhäher oder Elster obwohl jeder weiß, das die ihren Singvogelkumpels die Nester ausräumen. Nur ein Beispiel das zeigt wie kompliziert die deutschen Gesetzgebung ist, kaum ein Politiker hat deshalb Bock auf Genehmigungsverfahren für Ausnahmeregelungen. Daher kommt diese Schwarz-Weissicht.

Ich denke mit Graus an meine Zeit als Falkner zurück weil es ein ständiges Wandeln am Rand der Illegalität war, das man nie ganz selbst unter Kontrolle hat. Bin nicht der Einzige der deshalb das Handtuch geschmissen hat. Heute rufen viele nach der ultimativen Vergrämungswaffe für Vögel auf Flughäfen, Friedhöfen, in Supermärkten usw., wahrscheinlich auch welche, die mir vor 20 Jahren das Leben schwer gemacht hätten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde gerade an Seen, Teichen und kleineren Flüssen müsste das Missverhältnis zwischen der dort etwaig vorhandenen Überpopulation von Kormoranen, zur lokalen Unterwasserfauna doch offensichtlich sein. Auch für jeden noch so verblöd verblendeten NABU Mitarbeiter oder aber selbsternannten Naturschützer.

Niemand möchte im Plöner See oder aber in anderen arg vom Kormoran gebeutelten Regionen keine Kormorane mehr haben. Nur, so wie diese Vögel in bestimmten Gebieten eventuell weniger auftreten _- wahrscheinlich beliebte Gebiete der Vogelzähler des NABU, um den Schutzstatus der Kormorane weiterhin aufrechtzuerhalten -_ treten sie dafür in anderen Gebieten selbstverständlich wieder in geballter Überzahl auf.

Kormorane sind auch keine beliebig bzw. gleichmäßig über das Land verteilbare Masse, sondern wildlebende Vögel und als solche suchen sich diese ihr Futter eben dort, wo sie dieses am einfachsten finden können. Wo viel Futter, da viel Nachwuchs und somit immer mehr Kormorane. Natürliche Fressfeinde sind kaum welche vorhanden und diejenigen, die etwas regulierend in diese Überbestände eingreifen wollen / könnten, werden nicht gehört oder aber sogar bewusst in der Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit als Kormoranfeinde hingestellt.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Der negative Einfluss des Kormorans auf Äschenbestände rührt daher, daß Äschen als Vögel der Binnengewässer in ihrer Entwicklungsgeschichte nie etwas mit Kormoranen zu tun hatten und deshalb keine Verteidigungsstrategie gegen die Viecher haben.


So sehe ich das auch.

Die Märchen von den mittelalterlichen  Kormorankolonien in Bayern, BW etc. glauben wohl nur Hardcore-NABU-Fans.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Kormorane früher Küstenbewohner waren und nur ganz kurz während der jahreszeitlichen Wanderungen im Süden mal Station gemacht haben. 

Mittlerweile sind sie Kulturfolger und bilden auch ganz ungestört in Süddeutschland Brutkolonien und suchen die umliegenden Gewässer heim. 

Sind auch gar nicht mehr gezwungen viel zu wandern, da sie ganzjährig Futterquellen finden und haben sich so rasant vermehrt, dass der Schutzstatus eigentlich lachhaft ist.

Der NABU leugnet natürlich jeden Zusammenhang zwischen z,B. dem Verschwinden der Äschenbestände und der Populationsexplosion der schwarzen Vögel.  Da sollen ausschließlich Gewässerverbauung , Landwirtschaft und Industrie schuld sein.

Dass sich im gleichen Gewässer zum Teil in verbauten Innestandlagen noch Äschen halten, während sich in den renaturierten Strecken außerhalb keine Fahnenträgerin mehr findet, oder dass ein großer Teil der Fische gerade im Winter verschwindet, wenn die schwarzen Geschwader durchziehen, ficht den NABU dabei nicht an.

Vogelbestände managen /  reduzieren geht halt gar nicht.

Umgekehrt ist man aber schnell bei der Hand, wenn mal Vögel von anderen Tieren gefressen werden.

Da soll dann der Mensch natürlich zugunsten der Vögel eingreifen.

Da wird z.T. dann sogar im Sommer der Pegel rapide gesenkt um Fische verrecken zu lassen, siehe Schweinsberger Moor.

Oder ganzen Talsperren sollen fischfrei gemacht werden, wie in Kelbra.

Oder man fordert Jäger auf führende Füchse in der Schonzeit zu schießen, auch wenn die Jungen dann im Bau verhungern würden, siehe Graswarder.  Und jammer dann rum, wenn die Waidmänner sich weigern. 

Für mich klingt das nach Doppelmoral.

Dass der NABU nun auch noch meint mit Steuergeldern könnte man die Schäden legitimieren setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.

Natürlich ist es wichtig, dass man die Betroffenen nicht im Regen stehen lässt.

Aber eigentlich sollte man doch eher Schäden verhindern, als zu behaupten, mit Geld ließe sich alles ungeschehen machen.

Aber vermutlich sind da meine und die NABU-Denkweise einfach zu unterschiedlich.

Wobei man mit einzelnen NABU-Mitgliedern auf lokaler Eben durchaus vernünftig diskutieren kann.  

Der Verband an sich ist mir aber ziemlich suspekt.


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Doppelmoral? Ich sage es etwas deutlicher: Verlogenheit ...
Zum Beispiel Kelbra: die Fische würden die Vögel gefährden (da drauf muss man erstmal kommen). Von wegen, die wollen einfach nur die Angler und Wassersportler dort weg haben. Und was mit den Salmoniden unterhalb des Speichers durch das rapide und regelmäßige Ablassen unter anderem durch Verschlammung der Kiesbänke passiert, interessiert die einen Scheiß.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2021)

Die Vögel wurden und werden ins Binnenland gelockt und dort gemästet. Fortpflanzung erfolgt gemäß Futterangebot. Dezimierer lassen sich nur wenige bis gar keine finden - Schutzstatus schon deshalb völlig nebensächlich.

Wie war noch gleich die Frage?


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die Lösung - ganz human - Die Pille für den Cormoraan 

Mal im ernst - man könnte Goldfische mit Pellets füttern, die bei dem Vogel anti - wie heißt es - "bäbysch" wirken.

Dann wird der Teich, der in der Nähe der Brutkolonie liegt, abgedeckt und es fällt eine Generation aus.

Ich finde das ganz fortschrittlich - wie sagte Herr *Lindner* noch : wir setzen auf Innovation und technischen Fortschritt zur Lösung ökologischer Probleme .

Und Herr *Habeck *finanzministert die Kosten dann durch.

Geht doch 

R.S.


----------



## smithie (20. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie war noch gleich die Frage?


Wie toll sind fischfressende Vögel auf einer Skala von 1 (toll) bis 10 voll super toll?

Die Bejagung ist ja allein schon aus kapazitätstechnischen Gründen so begrenzt, dass damit kein richtiges Management funktionieren wird.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Dass die Jünger von Greenpeace, NABU? & Co. einfach einmal wieder irgendwo die Nerze & Minks tanzen lassen, das brächte in diesem Fall wohl leider auch keinen zielführenden Effekt. Da Kormorane Baumbrüter sind und wohl auch sonst schlecht zu erreichen, für diese kleinen pelzigen Räuberchen.

Was allerdings nicht bedeuten soll, dass sich oben genannte - _staatlich alimentierte?_ - Releaser überhaupt um die Effekte bzw. Folgen ihres Handelns scheren. Denn Bodenbrüter und alles andere lassen sich so ja schon ganz hervorragend dezimieren. So ganz falsch liegt man daher wahrscheinlich nicht, die Täter*Innen wohl auch unter den Mitgliedern des NABU zu verorten? 

Jedenfalls scheint mir das Thema Kormoran von denen ebenfalls nicht sehr durchdacht. Aber man ist ja Naturschützer und damit will man natürlich nur Gutes tun, was einen wiederum zu sämtlichem unüberlegten Handeln autorisiert.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2021)

smithie 
Die Begeisterung hält sich selbstverständlich in Grenzen, was dann als Antwort ganz und gar nicht toll ergibt.

Streunende Hunde und Katzen werden gefüttert und kastriert, falls dazu eine Möglichkeit besteht. Herr und Frau Kormoran leider nur gefüttert, was den Groll über das Ergebnis zum Katzenjammer verkommen läßt.

Meine Meinung hierzu, daß der Geist seit Jahrzehnten aus der Flasche ist und da keinesfalls wieder rein will, ist ja nicht neu und auch am einzig möglichen Lösungs- bzw. Managementansatz hat sich seither nichts geändert: Temporär nur noch dort besetzen, wo sichergestellt ist, daß kein Kormoran ran kommt. Gleiches gilt selbstverständlich für Fischzucht und -mast, womit auch die pubertären, finkbeinschen Abschuß- und Revolverphantasien ein für allemal Geschichte wären.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nerze & Minks tanzen lassen, das brächte in diesem Fall wohl leider auch keinen zielführenden Effekt.


Waschbären sollen da ganz effektiv sein.  Sind aber halt nicht heimisch und machen ansonsten auch andere Probleme.

Seeadler gibt es leider zu wenige.

Bleibt eigentlich nur der Mensch als Regulativ.



smithie schrieb:


> Wie toll sind fischfressende Vögel auf einer Skala von 1 (toll) bis 10 voll super toll?


Hängt von der Art und der Menge ab.

Gegen Eisvögel, Seeadler etc. hab ich noch keine Stimmungsmache gehört.

Gegen einzelne Kormorane gäbe es vermutlich auch weniger Vorbehalte. Da macht es halt die große Menge.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum diese Blödsinn mit nachweislicher Naturschädigung nicht von den Naturnutzerverbänden
Massiv medial genutzt wird, um die Öffentlichkeit mal über diesen korrupten Verein aufzuklären.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, warum diese Blödsinn mit nachweislicher Naturschädigung nicht von den Naturnutzerverbänden
> Massiv medial genutzt wird, um die Öffentlichkeit mal über diesen korrupten Verein aufzuklären.



Genau! Eben weil dieser Blödsinn dabei auch so offensichtlich ist. Das sollte doch für jeden_ - nicht total verblendeten oder gar boshaften -_ Menschen doch auf einen Blick erkennbar sein, die geistige Reife eines Kindergartenkindes oder aber Vorschülers einmal vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Heidechopper (20. Oktober 2021)

Bekanntermaßen hört der Naturschutz für den NABU und andere dieser Konsorten an der Wasseroberfläche auf ! Ich kann garnicht soviel essen, wie ich Kot..... möchte !!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> Bekanntermaßen hört der Naturschutz für den NABU und andere dieser Konsorten an der Wasseroberfläche auf ! Ich kann garnicht soviel essen, wie ich Kot..... möchte !!!



Das liegt dann wohl an dem bei Fischen ausbleibenden Bambi-Effekt. 
Dabei lief bei PeTA doch einmal eine Kampagne, in der es um das stumme Sterben der Fische unter Wasser ging. Etwa nur heiße Luft?


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das liegt dann wohl an dem bei Fischen ausbleibenden Bambi-Effekt.
> Dabei lief bei PeTA doch einmal eine Kampagne, in der es um das stumme Sterben der Fische unter Wasser ging. Etwa nur heiße Luft?


Ja,die sogenannten Tierschützer machen auch so etwas :









						PETA-Tierheim: 1.800 Hunde und Katzen euthanasiert - wir-sind-tierarzt.de
					

"Ein Schlachthaus für Heimtiere". Eine US-NGO führt seit Jahren einen zugespitzten Kampf gegen die Tierrechtler – mit Todeszahlen aus einem PETA-Tierheim.



					www.wir-sind-tierarzt.de


----------



## Kanal-Angler (21. Oktober 2021)

Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit von Nabu den Steuerzahler für die Schäden die durch Kormorane gemacht werden aufkommen zu lassen. 

Wenn Nabu unbedingt will das keine Kormorane mehr abgeschossen werden sollen dann, sollen sie das gefälligst aus eigener Tasche zahlen und nicht noch den Steuerzahler dafür aufkommen lassen. Das gleiche gilt für die Wölfe. 

Diese klüngels Vereine und Sekten wie Nabu- PETA und wie sie alle heißen mögen sind doch der letzte Abschaum den man nicht mehr finanziell weiter unterstützen sollte.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> den man nicht mehr finanziell weiter unterstützen sollte


Das sehe ich auch so.  Von mir kein EURO für diese Truppe.

Allerdings geht es ja nicht um Geld für den NABU, sondern um Schadenersatz für die Teichwirte.  Die sollte man nicht im Regen stehen lassen.

Freikaufen halte ich aber für den falschen Weg.

Der NABU ist für diese Schäden nicht unmittelbar verantwortlich, da er die Gesetze zum Schutz dieser Vögel nicht selber macht.
Dass sie ihre Spendengelder zur Verwirklichung ihrer eigenen Ziele einsetzen und erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit betreiben, eigene Leute in Ministerien platzieren, usw.  ist zwar für die Fischerei i.d.R. negativ, aber durchaus legitim.

Wäre ich als Angler auch begeistert, wenn ich so eine effektive Interessenvertretung hätte. 

Natürlich dumm für die Fischbestände vieler Gewässer, dass der radikale Vogelschutz so erfolgreich arbeitet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> eigene Leute in Ministerien platzieren, usw. ist zwar für die Fischerei i.d.R. negativ, aber durchaus legitim.


es ist zumindest am Rande der Legalität.
Anfang der 90er Jahre wurden an die 10000 Leute vom Staat zu Technikern und Ing. Umweltschutz ausgebildet, dann kam NABU und sagte
"wir brauchen diese Leute nicht, wir machen das kostenlos"
Heute fehlen diese gut ausgebildeten Leute und in jeder Amtsstube hockt eine Person mit NABU-Vita.
Deren Halbwissen gepaart mit Ideologie führt zu einer Art von Ökodiktatur und alles was Federn hat wird heilig gesprochen.


----------



## Fruehling (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, daß die Kormorane gar nichts von ihrem Schutz wissen.

Soll heißen: Egal, ob geschützt oder nicht, die bleiben und richten weiter großen Schaden an, weil sie nicht anders können, weil sie weiter gemästet werden und weil niemand sie nennenswert (per Jagd oder bloßem Abschuß) dezimieren kann!

Ich hatte wirklich die Hoffnung, daß sich das langsam und nach Jahren der immer gleichen und ergebnislosen Diskussionen als Erkenntnis durchgesetzt hat...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich hatte wirklich die Hoffnung, daß sich das langsam und nach Jahren der immer gleichen und ergebnislosen Diskussionen als Erkenntnis durchgesetzt hat...



Insofern könnte man schon auf vorsätzliches Handeln schließen, als auf mangelnden Erkenntnisgewinn.

Fehlannahmen können dabei immer einmal auftreten und auch Leute in hochbezahlten Jobs oder aber mit eventuellen tollen akademischen Titeln unterliegen natürlich dieser menschlichen Schwäche. Aber dann nicht irgendwann einmal auch etwas anders zu machen, das grenzt schon an Wahnsinn und wie oben geschrieben auch an Vorsatz.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die Wölfe.



Wäre ja mal ne Sache, wenn sich ein Wolfsrudel auf Brutvögel und Gelege seltener Bodenbrüter spezialisieren würde.

Wie der NABU wohl reagieren würde?



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "wir brauchen diese Leute nicht, wir machen das kostenlos"



Angelvereine machen Hege und Gewässerpflege auch kostenlos.  Wird aber scheinbar nicht so gut in den Medien vermarktet.

Wobei leider nicht alle Angelvereine da auch vorbildlich agieren.  Das ist die Crux.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wäre ja mal ne Sache, wenn sich ein Wolfsrudel auf Brutvögel und Gelege seltener Bodenbrüter spezialisieren würde.
> 
> Wie der NABU wohl reagieren würde?
> 
> ...


Angelvereine machen Hege und Gewässerpflege auch kostenlos. Wird aber scheinbar nicht so gut in den Medien vermarktet.

das ist auch richtig, nur dass die damals 2,5 Jahre lang Vollzeit mit Internatsunterkunft ausgebildet wurden um dann
von dieser Truppe ausgebootet zu werden


----------



## Kanal-Angler (22. Oktober 2021)

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde wir Angler Hegen und Pflegen unsere Gewässer und bringen dabei einen hervorragenden kostenlosen Beitrag für unsere Gewässer aber auch für die Natur in höchstem Maße ein, wir Angler verlangen nicht viel aber eine Anerkennung für das was wir Angler leisten von den Gemeinden, Städten und anderen Organisationen auch von der PETA und NABU sollte mal langsam uns gegenüber in den Medien Erwähnenswert sein.
Gerade die Klüngels Sekte PETA die selber Jährlich tausende Hunde und Katzen in den USA töten läßt sollte hier in Deutschland mit keinem Cent mehr unterstützt werden.


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> ... wir Angler Hegen und Pflegen unsere Gewässer und bringen dabei einen hervorragenden kostenlosen Beitrag für unsere Gewässer aber auch für die Natur in höchstem Maße ein, ...



der Natur ist es am liebsten wenn man sie nicht "hegt und pflegt"


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


zokker schrieb:


> der Natur ist es am liebsten wenn man sie nicht "hegt und pflegt"


So wird es wohl sein.

Wenn sich allerdings nur die Angler raushalten würden, während andere Nutzergruppen sich munter weiter austoben bzw. negative menschliche Einflüsse unvermindert weitergehen, wäre die Entwicklung vermutlich nicht im Sinne der Angler.

Die wenigsten Gewässer in DE sind noch in einem "natürlichem" Zustand.


----------



## crisis (22. Oktober 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wäre ja mal ne Sache, wenn sich ein Wolfsrudel auf Brutvögel und Gelege seltener Bodenbrüter spezialisieren würde.
> 
> Wie der NABU wohl reagieren würde?


Muss kein Wolfsrudel sein. Wenn Du einen vom NABU triffst frag sie/ihn/es doch  mal was davon zu halten ist, dass die sich bestens vermehrenden Störche, was ich übrigens prima finde, sich Jungtiere von bodenbrütenden seltenen Vogelarten, wie z. B. dem Kiebitz, in großer Menge, relativ zum Bestand, einverleiben.


----------



## crisis (22. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn sich allerdings nur die Angler raushalten würden, während andere Nutzergruppen sich munter weiter austoben bzw. negative menschliche Einflüsse unvermindert weitergehen, wäre die Entwicklung vermutlich nicht im Sinne der Angler.
> 
> Die wenigsten Gewässer in DE sind noch in einem "natürlichem" Zustand.


Genau das ist das grundsätzliche Problem. Zu viele Menschen in diesem Land gehen davon aus, dass es hier noch ausgedehnte Flächen gibt, auf denen der Einfluss des Menschen nicht spürbar ist. Dann könnten wahrscheinlich auch Kormoran, Wölfe, Biber, etc. einen natürliche Kreislauf bilden und sich gegenseitig die Waage halten. Das zieht als Argument aber nur dann, wenn wir Willens sind zu verschwinden. Solange wir das nicht sind werden wir in irgendeiner Form immer wieder korrigierend eingreifen müssen, um unsere Sünden von gestern zumindest teilweise zu korrigieren.


----------

